# Secured vs. Unsecured wireless



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

When I pull up a list of available WiFi Networks, some are characterized as "unsecured", some are "security enabled" and some are "unsecured computer-to-computer", the latter of which are allegedly available "On Demand.

I can always expediently connect to the networks that are simply "unsecured", and when I try to connect to a security-enabled network, I am asked to furnish additinal account information that I do not have, but when I try to connect to any of the, "unsecured computer-to-computer" networks, like "Free Public WiFi" or "hpsetup" (FWIW, this laptop is an HP), I never succesfully connect to any but do not get a rejection message.

Are "unsecured computer-to-computer" networks available to squatters like me?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

AntAltMike said:


> ARe "unsecured omputer-to-computer" networks available to squatters like me?


Depends on your States' laws .. In some states it is illegal to use someone else's wireless connection even if it is unsecured.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

Oops! This WiFi question was supposed to be in its own, new thread. Could a moderator so move it and then delete this post?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

split out and moved to Tech Talk ..


----------



## mmccaugh (Dec 17, 2008)

When I'm bored I leave my secondary router unsecured and wait for people to connect just so I can screw with them.

In any case your particular state laws aside you need to realize a few things.

First it's stealing.

Second if you in any way cause harm to the person you are stealing from that aggrivates it. Say your computer has a trojan on it, and when youc onnect to their network you spread it to their PC's.

Third and most importantly that there are people out there like me who know quite a bit about computers and networking in general, and may or may not be bored and looking for a way to entertain ourselves when you decide to start using our wireless network for free.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Also specifically "Free Public Wifi" is a network that some Vista computers broadcast whether or not you can connect to it. It may not be there at all. The same applies to "hpsetup."


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

mmccaugh said:


> When I'm bored I leave my secondary router unsecured and wait for people to connect just so I can screw with them.
> 
> In any case your particular state laws aside you need to realize a few things.
> 
> ...


I didnt know that by connecting to someones internet you can get that trojan but its good to know now. I dont steal internet but its always nice to learn something new.


----------



## mmccaugh (Dec 17, 2008)

On many PC's the private network is classified as safe, so by default your PC will allow any traffic as trusted so it is very easy for your computer to become infected.

Thats why if you use public WiFi there is a seperate setting so the windows firewall knows to watch that traffic more closely.

These days though it's more of a risk than anything to connect to unsecured wireless, if someone doesn't have the sense to secure their open wireless connection then chances are their computers arent patched, or running antivirus either so god only knows what worms or trojans are running around their local network already.

So either your computer gets infected, or you end up getting blamed for problems that may have already been there before you ever used it.

These days DSL, or home broadband is so cheap there's just no reason not to get it installed at your house.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

My personal network is unsecured. But, my property is big enough that you would have to park in my driveway to pick it up. To me, it's no big deal if someone else uses it. I'm OK with sharing.

Keep in mind, that any unsecured wireless network you find might not be benign! There are unscrupulous people out there that put up unsecured wireless routers or even peer-to-peer networks in the hopes that you will connect and get your guard down. They will save every packet you send and then look for things they can use in criminal ways. They may also have malware on the network that will try to connect to any unsecured port on your laptop and infect you with bots or whatever they choose.

Buyer beware and you get what you pay for!


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

It strikes me as odd that someone would choose the name, "Free Public Wifi" for Wifi that is not intended to be free to the public.


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

I keep my network unsecured. It hasn't cause any problems for me in the year i've been where I live. I know I have a few squatters, but they use such a low amount of my connection I really don't care. If they ever affect me enough to impede my downloads, then i might secure it.


----------



## MIKE0616 (Dec 13, 2006)

AntAltMike said:


> It strikes me as odd that someone would choose the name, "Free Public Wifi" for Wifi that is not intended to be free to the public.


Why? Its no different than my naming mine "Virus Testing I". :lol:


----------



## MIKE0616 (Dec 13, 2006)

xIsamuTM said:


> I keep my network unsecured. It hasn't cause any problems for me in the year i've been where I live. I know I have a few squatters, but they use such a low amount of my connection I really don't care. If they ever affect me enough to impede my downloads, then i might secure it.


You DO know that if any kiddie-porn, etc. is uploaded / downloaded through your network you can be indicted and tried as a co-conspirator in its distribution, right? Yes, this has happened. Something for you to think about.


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

comparied to what I'm downloading right now, I'd get --(omitting rest of post to keep from self incriminaton)

Edit: /jokeLight_on


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

I thought the issue with having an unsecured network was that anyone using it could get to YOUR files.


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

Hell, if that want access to an obscene amount of fansubs and jpop, more power to them.


----------



## mmccaugh (Dec 17, 2008)

HDJulie said:


> I thought the issue with having an unsecured network was that anyone using it could get to YOUR files.


Thats another problem, but it's a free country, if people want to leave them open that's their choice. Like I said me personally I don't do anything overtly malicious but I love screwing with moochers when I am bored.

By the same token if I find unsecured networks in my area I'll connect sometimes and NET SEND messages to the other workstations telling them to give me a call if they want help securing their network before someone logs in and does more than send them popup boxes.

Beyond that I figure if people still decide to leave it open they can't really complain when it bites them in the ass.


----------



## beavis (Jun 9, 2005)

I leave mine unsecured but have a MAC address filter for my desktop, my laptop, and my fiancee's laptop. Seems to be fine.


----------



## mmccaugh (Dec 17, 2008)

beavis said:


> I leave mine unsecured but have a MAC address filter for my desktop, my laptop, and my fiancee's laptop. Seems to be fine.


That isn't really unsecured then. Mac filtering however doesn't encrypt your OTA traffic.


----------

